# Anyone else still waiting for their 2020 tax year refund? Status changed from "processing" to "can't provide info"



## MM1234 (Apr 8, 2021)

So I paper filed my 2020 return over 6 months ago. I know the IRS has received it because when I used the "where's my refund" tool, it would say that it was still "processing." That is, it used to say that up until recently. Now when I check the "where's my refund" website, I get the message that "we cannot provide any information about your refund." 

Anyone else run into this? What's this supposed to mean?

Is it possible to deduct what the IRS owes me from any tax that I might owe them next year, if they still haven't paid me my refund?

I understand they're very busy, so I'm not too annoyed if it's only a delay. I'm just starting to get a bit worried.


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@MM1234 -- I am also waiting for tax refunds (2 actually.) I did receive my 2020 income tax refund, but it was short $400.00, I have no idea why (I did get a copy of my 2020 tax transcript, which does show I have a $400.00 credit.) I sent a letter and got no reply, after using their hotline to no avail. If I don't get another refund, I do plan to apply the credit against my 2021 tax return (only because I have the transcript that shows the credit.) I also am owed a tax refund on employer taxes and, like you, have been unable to get a status. I submitted it online, with a message that they received it, then I subsequently submitted it on paper, with a letter and a copy of my original "receipt" -- I still haven't heard anything after over 9 months. I know they had a backlog, due to COVID, for the longest time. I have no idea what to do about the employer tax refund (I am sure it will be an issue, since the SSA might be involved.)

I like you, are not in a hurry, but my next step is to contact my "Taxpayer Advocate." Taxpayer Advocate | Internal Revenue Service . Another forum member did this and got their refund post haste! Cheers, 255


----------



## MusicMan316 (Dec 20, 2021)

I filed my 2020 return on paper mid March 2021 and I'm also still waiting. The IRS refund tool also says 'cannot provide any information'. From what they told me when I called, this is normal due to the backlog - but I'm also starting to worry now that it's almost 2022.


----------

